# 8-9: FINALLY!!!  What a day......



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Technically that's a Grand Slam if you count the Tarpon!

Did you guys get a new camera too? Pics are outstanding.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

It was in the boat... It totally counts!!!

No new camera yet... just used auto-correct on the computer... 
But we are planning on getting one of those new Pentax Optimos that just came out in July for Christmas...


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

You two are definitely fishy! Good freakin job!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree..great pictures, great report and a big congrats on the snook!! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

nice job on the snook, best fish swimming in my opinion.


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: 8-9: FINALLY!!! What a day......*

Awesome day and Nice first Snook. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WTG GUYS! Good Job on the snook Sophie  
That boats so fishy they just jump in and surrender!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's it! I got to get me one of those LT's. Killer day on the water you two. Hatin' ya a little bit, but I'll get over it. Congrats.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: 8-9: FINALLY!!! What a day......*

awesome!  OK, so thats out of the way, whats next?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

It's that LT-25 the fish just can't stay away


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> awesome!  OK, so thats out of the way, whats next?


Black drum!!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: 8-9: FINALLY!!! What a day......*

Boat Grandslam!

very nice!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I was telling AC about your report and your kamikaze tarpon and I realized I had forgotten to comment:  CONGRATS on the snook!! I remember my first! You'll never forget yours.  And how about that crazy little mullet imitating tarpon? Too hilarious!


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

I remember when Thresher popped his snook cherry.............................is appropriate to tell a gal congrats on popping your snook cherry?????? 

Anyway, glad to see you round out your slam!

AC


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I was learning to throw a cast net. Threw it so many times my shoulder and arm hurt so much I thought it just wasn't worth it. On my last throw, I finally got a half-decent net opening. I pulled it in, and to my excitement there was a fish in it! I was elated until I saw what it was - a 6 inch snook. ;D :'( 

Well, I guess I'll never forget my first snook either. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

